# How to make fangs



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Thats a great how to and you can use it to make all sorts of teeth for props. Thanks


----------



## Slacker (Jul 20, 2004)

*fangs*

Like maybe Na'vi fangs?


----------

